# Is this a bug?



## psychnerd (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi,

I have an IBM Thinkpad that runs Windows XP; this is a work-issue computer. Unfortunately, our small business has no tech department. When I turn on the laptop, I get a blue screen and a message stating :
"Checking file systems on c:
type of file is FAT32
volume serial # is 2D62-170A
\documents & settings\all users\application data\AVG7\sched-0002.cfg first allocation unit is not valid. The entry will be truncated."

The computer then briefly acts normally: I get the Windows welcome screen, followed by my usual desktop. After a few seconds, I get the "blue screen of death" and a message:

"A problem has been detected, and Windows needs to shut down your computer. The problem seems to be with ar5211.sys. Then I get a message that an attempt was made to write to read-only memory." 

A coworker thought it was a software program, and he tried reinstalling a few things, but when I turned the computer on today, the problem is back. I'm suspecting a security issue, but am not sure. Your help is appreciated; let me know what other info. you might need!


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Are you using any D-link products?


----------



## psychnerd (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes, It's a D-link AirPlus.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Do you have a d-link wireless NIC in your laptop?


----------



## psychnerd (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes; our office went wireless about a month ago. I've only had this problem for a few days.


----------



## zach1288 (May 3, 2005)

Here i found this:



In preparation for these steps:
A. Download the latest version of the DWL-G630 drivers from support.dlink.com.
B. Consider setting a Restore Point. For additional information about System Restore, click Start, click Help and Support, type system restore in the Search box, and then press ENTER.

1. Go to Add/Remove Software
2. Remove your G630 software
3. In Explorer, go to %windir%\system32\drivers and, if you see AR5211.sys, rename it to AR5211.old. (Note: it may have been deleted by Step 2, above, and that is okay).
4. Reboot your computer and log on
5. If Add/Remove Hardware wizard comes back up, choose Cancel
6. Install the latest DWL-G630 software that you downloaded earlier.
7. The software should install and your network card should now be enabled or detected. If it is, proceed normally. If it is not...
8. ...Click Start, Run, and run compmgmt.msc and open Device Manager ... click the name of your computer at the top of the tree, then click the icon to scan for new hardware


Source:http://www.broadbandreports.com/faq/12849


----------

